

Free Analytics Suite Coming From Yahoo! - fiaz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/free_analytics_suite_coming_from_yahoo.php

======
lyime
Its tough to beat Google Analytics, let alone make the switch.

~~~
tom_rath
Why switch? Couldn't you run both?

Google Analytics is spiffy, but it seems to miss quite a few queries and
visitors to our site (according to our Apache server logs). Competition in
this area would be nice, though I wonder how long quality analytics tools like
these can be provided for free.

